# X-Men 3: The Last Stand



## TangoMango (May 28, 2006)

I know there has to be some X-men fans here, so who watched X-men 3? Did you like it or dislike it? Did you stick around to see the ending after the credits? I had heard bad reviews, but I thought it was great. I won't give a away the plot for those who haven't seen it yet.

-Jean Grey/Pheonix is my favourite character. It used to be Storm.
-The Wolverine/Pheonix scene is kinda hot.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-There was so much potential for Angel, but nope. BTW, Angel, Colossus and Pyro are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Beast kicks some serious ass.
-Poor Rogue.
-Storm takes a beating in this one.
-"I'm the Juggernaut, bitch!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Where the hell is Gambit?
-Jean Grey/Pheonix's hair is on point.

Post your thoughts, rants and raves.


----------



## Pink_minx (May 29, 2006)

I watched it the other day it was great.  There were a lot of unexpected scenes! shocking scenes! that I couldnt believe that it had happened right Tango Mango?  But we cant say it.  I also like Jean Grey and her hair was fabulous!  Love the cool new mutants haha.  and the "Im Juggernaugt bitch" part was funny.  My bf was cracking up because he couldnt believe they used that in the movie.  Its like an inside joke.  But I hear that they could be saving Gambit for the fourth x-men?? since Wolverine (Hugh Jackman thats his name right?) wont be playing wolverine anymore so they might use Gambit because he is one of the famous comic charaters in X-men.  I dont know if there is going to be a fourth movie but I would like them to make another one with the younger X-Men like Rogue, Ice Man, etc etc.


----------



## Juneplum (May 29, 2006)

frickin LOVED This movie! we went to see it this evening. that phrase "i'm the juggernaught.. bitch" was HILARIOUS! LOVED IT! i also thought gambit was going to be in this one so i'm seeeriously hoping there will be a 4th one with him in it! all the characters were on point with this one. i just wished they would have showed angel more. kelsey grammer was PERFECT as beast.. per-frickin-ect!!!  loved callisto, kitty pryde and phoenix. man her hair was awesome!!! lovvveeddd this movie!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 29, 2006)

I thought they said this would be the last one????! 

Hoping to see it today


----------



## Shavwi (May 29, 2006)

I enjoyed it, but I didn't love it. I thought there were too many pointless characters and that they didn't focus enough on the ones that we already know. I also didn't like how they killed off so many people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I much prefer the original!


----------



## TangoMango (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_I watched it the other day it was great.  There were a lot of unexpected scenes! shocking scenes! that I couldnt believe that it had happened right Tango Mango?  But we cant say it.  I also like Jean Grey and her hair was fabulous!  Love the cool new mutants haha.  and the "Im Juggernaugt bitch" part was funny.  My bf was cracking up because he couldnt believe they used that in the movie.  Its like an inside joke.  But I hear that they could be saving Gambit for the fourth x-men?? since Wolverine (Hugh Jackman thats his name right?) wont be playing wolverine anymore so they might use Gambit because he is one of the famous comic charaters in X-men.  I dont know if there is going to be a fourth movie but I would like them to make another one with the younger X-Men like Rogue, Ice Man, etc etc._

 
Hugh Jackman isn't playing him anymore? I heard they are making a spinoff for Wolverine. Halle and Patrick Stewart said that if this X-men was really successful, there may be a fourth one, so hopefully Gambit will show up.


----------



## TangoMango (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_frickin LOVED This movie! we went to see it this evening. that phrase "i'm the juggernaught.. bitch" was HILARIOUS! LOVED IT! i also thought gambit was going to be in this one so i'm seeeriously hoping there will be a 4th one with him in it! all the characters were on point with this one. i just wished they would have showed angel more. kelsey grammer was PERFECT as beast.. per-frickin-ect!!!  loved callisto, kitty pryde and phoenix. man her hair was awesome!!! lovvveeddd this movie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, Kelsey Grammer did excellent in this role! He's almost unrecognizable, but if I look at him hard enough I can see a hint of Kelsey in there! Callisto was gorgeous.


----------



## TangoMango (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 
_I thought they said this would be the last one????! 

Hoping to see it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Halle Berry and Patrick Stewart said if this movie was really successful, there may possibly be another one.


----------



## Parishoon (May 30, 2006)

who stayed for the extra bit after the end credits?


----------



## kaliraksha (May 30, 2006)

I was initially disappointed because I didn't think the main characters stayed true to their characters as they were manifested in the comic book. There were a lot of very incorrect things that bothered me a bit too- Phoenix? Class 5 mutant? What?!?! Phoenix is an alien life form that inhabits her body in the comic. 

Jean Grey and Cyclops are suppose to have a baby!
Shadowcat dates Colussus! 
Yes, I want Gambit for Rogue too.
The girl that kicked Storm's ass has a rivalry with her in the comic... they fight for leadership of a gang and Storm wins. 

I watched the last scene ... who by the way the girl that is tending to him... they were lovers in college. How hot is that?

Anywho, I'm actually not some die hard fan... I didn't start reading into the story line until the first movie because it was so fascinating. It just bothered me to see them not true to their charactesrs. I thought it was really show-y with their powers... and in no comic do the mutants actaully battle the government... that was odd. I realize all the allusions to Holocaust that Xmen in genral is suppose to have... but still.. I was left a little unsatisfied because it felt awkward to me.

The second time I saw it I was already disappointed and had no expectations (I had to see it with my bf in Austin and then when I went home with my brothers in Fort Worth) and I realized the movie was not all that bad if you didn't care too much about the story line as I did. I think the problem was that the first 2 were pretty true to the story... I just felt disheartened with all the major changes... little character development. As a stand alone movie it sucked... you need the other 2 to understand it... otherwise you don't understand who is dating, what rivalries exsists etc. So if you need the other 2 it's only fair to compare it to the others...

Jean Grey & Wolverine scene was hot though =)


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 30, 2006)

damn, we just got home from seeing this. i wish i read the post before hand b/c we didn't stay for the credits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what happened?
if you don't want to give it away, send me a PM...please, pretty pretty please.


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 30, 2006)

I didn't even see the first 2 and I LOVED this one! We have the first 2 on DVD so I'm gonna watch them to understand all of #3...I wish I knew about the extra scene too! If someone could PM me as well with what happened, I would love that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm ready for #4 already!! Has anyone seen See No Evil or planning on seeing The Omen? I'm a hard-core scary/thriller movie fan


----------



## Pink_minx (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 
_Hugh Jackman isn't playing him anymore? I heard they are making a spinoff for Wolverine. Halle and Patrick Stewart said that if this X-men was really successful, there may be a fourth one, so hopefully Gambit will show up._

 
Oh yeah I heard about that too.  I could be wrong then.  hmmm I just hope they make another one.  I wouldnt want this to be the last because it was so sad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I want a happy ending. I want to see more.


----------



## dollbabybex (May 30, 2006)

omg hugh jackman is so hot, the total selling point!! hes gotta be in the next one!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 30, 2006)

I haven't seen it yet, I'm not going ot read this thread yet because I don't want to be disappointed...
I GREW UP reading Xmen. I LOVE that comic, so the movies are hard for me. Madeline Pryor (created by Apocolypse) and Scott were the ones who had a baby in the comic, he grew up to become Cable. Jean and Scott had a baby in an alternate timeline named Rachel, she became the Phoenix, though I am not sure if later on they did have a child because I quit reading several years ago ( my exhusband HATED comics....); needless to say, following the storylines in the movie is quite a task after growing up reading the comic.
I can't wait to see the movie. We'd intended to this weekend but can't due to having the kids home this weekend.
But that's okay, I like empty move theatres.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_omg hugh jackman is so hot, the total selling point!! hes gotta be in the next one!!!!_

 
oh honey, you are so right! He is so manly in this series! God he's hot!! I love when he's in his street clothes (not the X-men suit). But, in the end when they are walking to the jet and they show the butt shot I was like Dayum!


----------



## TangoMango (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_damn, we just got home from seeing this. i wish i read the post before hand b/c we didn't stay for the credits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what happened?
if you don't want to give it away, send me a PM...please, pretty pretty please. 



_

 
I'll PM you and SChotgurrl!


----------



## exodus (Jun 1, 2006)

I was actually quite disappointed in this one. For one thing, it went on for only a teensy bit longer than 90 minutes!!! I would've thought it would be longer, considering the previous two went for longer and this is supposedly the "last stand". So many of the new characters were there only for the hell of it, I mean they could take Angel out of the movie and it wouldn't have made any difference. Also, where's Nightcrawler? He seemed to have  up and disappeared (pun intended) and noone mentioned a thing.

Too many plot holes that simply didn't make sense, like Magneto being in the park at the end. Hello? He proclaimed terrorism on national television, destroyed a major landmark, murdered innumerable humans, and not only is he not in jail, noone in the park seemed to recognise him? I'm confused. Or maybe I'm just too fickle hehehe.

Anyway I quite liked the extra scene (by the way, the doctor who was tending to "him" is Moira MacTaggart), it ties up with the scene at the beginning where Xavier was teaching the class and showing the guy in a coma on TV.

I'm quite impressed with the directing as well, I didn't realise the director was different from the previous ones until the credits roll. His directing style is very similar to Singer's - either that or he succeeded in imitating it. I'm still fuming about how short the film is though


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 1, 2006)

The funny thing to me is that the Xmen3 game has Nightcrawler in it? Hehehe


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 1, 2006)

I liked it!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 2, 2006)

I love X Men 3, i look forwards to seeing the film Wolverine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its about Logan/Wolverine this is the plot outline:

The mutant known as Wolverine breaks off into his off spin-off film from the successful X-MEN! franchise. Hugh Jackman (X1, X2, Van Helsing) returns as Logan/ Wolverine-A mutant with regenerative powers, three claws on each hand and a skeleton all laced with the rare metal known as adamantium. Logan struggles to find the secrets to his past. After learning little information through the help of Charles Xavier (X2's Patrick Stewart), Logan takes his search even further by learning the full truth of his origin, while also heading in a bold, new direction.

my fave characters were Pyro (he's so sexy) and Logan was brilliant too, spesh his comment at the blue furball


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, there's another movie just based on Magneto will be released in 2007 i think. this is the plot outline:

A young Magneto seeks revenge on the Nazis who killed his family while befriending a young Charles Xavier


----------



## gigiproductions (Jun 3, 2006)

im the juggernaut bicth is soo hilarious..if u guys never saw the pimped out xmen u must
classic!!! and i hope they made money off of it..we loved it so much at the radio station we contacted the guys to do drops for one of our djs lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozs-pLzEwGA


----------

